# Radioaktiv Zeichen!



## Dakilla (24. Januar 2004)

Hallo!
Ich würde gerne ein Radioaktiv Zeichen machen mit Fireworks!
Wie gehts das!

MFg D4K!ZZ4


----------



## Phantomic (24. Januar 2004)

Fireworks - Sonstige 3D-Programme?


----------



## Dakilla (24. Januar 2004)

Ich hab noch Photoshop und 3D S max!


----------



## Phantomic (24. Januar 2004)

Wenn du Photoshop hast dann schau mal hier:
Tutorial


----------

